# Congratulations Jason Phillips!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jason is a proud father today of a 8 lb. 9 oz. girl. (Janae Kristine Phillips)

I wanted to be the first to say congratulations!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

CONGRATS Jason!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats! Sounds like a very healthy baby, 8 lbs. 9oz!!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats man. :beer: Very Cool.

Yes. Now I can call you Poppa P


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Congrats Jason! Hope you enjoy your last night or two of uninterrupted sleep for a while.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

congratulations Jason!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Jason:

Congrats!!!! Enjoy every day because it goes by so fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

out with the decoys...in with the diapers!congrats :beer:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Jason!! It's amazing to have a little one around. The lack of sleep is all worth it!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the congrats. You are right Doug, the lack of sleep is definately worth it. Actually this past spring season really conditioned me for the lack of sleep!
-
Thanks again guys!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why we pushed to to come out every weekend....wink wink.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Congrats!

I'm less certain on the "worth it" part, but at least enjoy it now because in a couple of years she'll be dumping her cereal on you, flipping you off, and taking her tricycle to the mall to hang with the other terrible 2 year olds....
eating candy.... missing curfew....

M.


----------

